# Coleman Powermate 12V 55W $8.00 Spot Light



## lambda (Jan 1, 2004)

Big Lots had the Coleman Powermate Spot for $7.98, so I got one to check out. (next to D cell Mag in photo)












It uses a 12V 55 watt H3 bulb that is very bright, brighter than car headlights anyway. The 5 inch aluminum reflector does a good job of directing the photons out the front. 






For $8.00, it's not a bad deal.

I'm thinking about putting one of these  hyper white bulbs in it, but then the new bulb costs as much as the light...


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 1, 2004)

It won't be brighter. The blue tint will just steal photons. The light will look bluer (tricking you into thinking it's brighter), but you'll have fewer lumens. The blue tint is like putting on sunglasses.


----------



## lambda (Jan 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
It won't be brighter. The blue tint will just steal photons. The light will look bluer (tricking you into thinking it's brighter), but you'll have fewer lumens. The blue tint is like putting on sunglasses. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, that is very true, but to my eyes the whiter light looks brighter. I changed my headlights over to some noname blue filter halogen headlamps and it made a major improvement. 

I've noticed with Luxeons that a 4500K @ 5000 Lux isn't any brighter than a 6000K @ 3000 Lux source to my eyes. It might just be my green eyes, but the whiter the better for me.


----------



## Sway (Jan 2, 2004)

Lambda,

Try a Sylvania SilverStar H3 they have a color temp of 4000K. I was really amazed at how bright these bulbs are over the factory units after I put them in the low beams on my truck. Like CheeseHead said don’t fall for the colored bulbs the SilverStars will blow them away in output and color. You can find them at just about any auto parts store.

It's early next year now so why is my Super Light not here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif must add another horse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif

Later
Sawy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## lambda (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh No, not still the pony paddle; poor horsey.

My wife's pony Bronco will no longer look over my shoulder as I read CPF; he's just too scared.

Super light in the works, and maybe a shoot off between generic and name brand white H3s......


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 3, 2004)

Lambda, 

Don't limit yourself to H3's. While nice bulbs, there is a whole big 12-24 volt, high-current world out there. As far as I can tell, aircraft landing lights seem to be the way to go. GE 4559, etc. The advantage with landing lights is that the reflector is included (of course if you blow the bulb it's a little more pricey).

Have fun,

cheese


----------



## woodsman (Jan 3, 2004)

Cheesehead, Do you have a good source for these aircraft lights?
Thanks


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 3, 2004)

I had a few places bookmarked at work, but I don't have them with me right now. I haven't ordered them yet, wanted to wait until after the holidays (and there are so many variations, I couldn't decide which ones). Anyway, just googling it, skygeek and bulbconnection come right up and have them-I didn't see a minimum order.

avtek has some HIR (halogen infrared) GE bulbs, but their site looked a little cheesy to me. I know more next week.


----------



## mrsinbad (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you guys know of any other sources for these spotlights besides Big Lots? I've seen these in Radio Shack but selling for about $15, if I remember correctly.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 16, 2004)

Er, hate to rec'd them, since they are taking over the world, but I've seen them at Walmart in the automotive section.


----------



## AilSnail (Jan 16, 2004)

for a 13v 450w landing light, www.warbirdrelics.com for 24.x dollars. I have ordered one.


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 16, 2004)

Ordered a couple GE Q4559X from Skygeek.com, 31 dollars, 600 watts 28 volts (2 x 12 volts SLAs needed), it's been four days and I sit here waiting by the door,.....ok, ok,... I'll admit it, I also ordered a GE4557, 41 dollars, 1000 watts. I'll be very sad if they don't come. 

Now, I find the 4557 are cheaper on ebay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## gwbaltzell (Jan 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*mrsinbad said:*
Do you guys know of any other sources for these spotlights besides Big Lots? I've seen these in Radio Shack but selling for about $15, if I remember correctly. 

[/ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Er, hate to rec'd them, since they are taking over the world, but I've seen them at Walmart in the automotive section.


[/ QUOTE ]

And they are $6.97 US!


----------

